# VPN IPSec et Mac OS X ?



## jerem87 (9 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis posséseur de 2 Mac, que je souhaiterais utiliser dans le réseau de mon entreprise et j'ai 1 mac portable, avec lequel je voudrais accéder à mon réseau de mon entreprise ... Je serai donc interessé pour un routeur FVS338 de Netgear.

Je suis à la recherche d'un client IPSec sur Mac, si possible assez simple à configurer et gratuit ?  

Merci pour vos réponses.    

Jérémie B.


----------



## canibal (11 Mai 2007)

ça dépend bien souvent du type de serveur IPSEC ainsi que de sa configuration.

il y en a beaucoup a vrai dire

tu as http://www.lobotomo.com/products/IPSecuritas/ par exemple


----------

